# Gap between tank and stand



## RDDUDE (Jan 13, 2003)

I purchased a 55 gallon tank and stand 2 days ago and I realized that there is a gap between the tank and stand running along the entire length of the front and back. its a metal stand and the bow is quite significant and noticible.

I fixed the problem using cardboard and now the gap has been minimized to a 3 inch long gap. I am wondering if this is okay to use cardboard and whether or not anyone else has experienced this problem ??

regards RDDUDE


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Does the gap lead to any instability?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

between your tank and stand you should have a lair of polostyrene, this is to help close any gaps and also prevent your tank from cracking under the weight of itself against the stand.
it costs practically nothing but is a pain to put in if your tank is already set up.

Unucky!


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

just use styrofoam or some more card bord


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you definitly have to get rid of that gap,I have heard of it causeing a tank to crack and "explode". drain it and see if you can get a piece of styrofoam to fit the entire bottom of the tank. this should get rid of any irregularities in the stand. better safe than sorry.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

From what ive herd the weight of the tank is supported in the four corners. I still wonder if this is true. but I would get rid of the gap or take the stand back.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> From what ive herd the weight of the tank is supported in the four corners. I still wonder if this is true.


a small tank can be, but not larger ones - they will crack.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I do not know what is correct about the weight on the corners. but the place I buy everything I've ever had in the last 14 years has a tank in his store that is about 500g and it is only supported by the corners and has been there for years. But like I said I dont know the factual data about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn.....MAD might be right but I would take ANY chances cause the alternative of cracking (and possible spilling) would be horrendous. Take an extra hour out of your day to fix it so you dont have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I use adhesive 1" weather strip that I buy at the hardware store. If you can find the really dense stuff it works great!


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

It depends on the tank design. Most are designed to evenly distribute the weight. That is, the four corner concept is not true. Due to the mass of glass near the corners, there probably is a slightly higher weight load in the corners, but there is plenty in the middle of each span. If those spans are not supported, it could create enough stress in the tank to start a crack propagation (which is not desireable). Ideally, when setting up a tank, the best "pad" to use is a sheet of homasote. It is like the backing on a notepad (that grey cardboard), except that it is 1/2" thick. So you lay that down 1st, then your tank. Before you fill it with water, look for gaps. Wherever you find the gaps, take a wedge of wood (no more than about 1/8" thick at the thickest part) about 3" long and tap it under the homasote. Keep going around until there are no gaps. Doing the above eliminates any undue stress. If your tank is in place, loaded, just get the wood wedges (use Pine, it is soft, yet will support the tank) and lightly tap them in.


----------

